

MagLev - Transparent, distributed object space for Ruby - damncabbage
http://maglev.github.com/

======
sshconnection
This was pretty interesting when announced back in 2008, but I thought the
project was dead. Are there plans to update it to 1.9? They posted some
optimistic benchmarks back then, how do they compare to modern VM competition?
I'm interested to know more, but I'd like to see a bit more info and context.

~~~
igouy
> but I thought the project was dead

"MagLev 1.0.0 was released on October 31, 2011"

------
angryasian
[https://github.com/MagLev/maglev/tree/master/examples/rails/...](https://github.com/MagLev/maglev/tree/master/examples/rails/myapp)

link to example rails 3.1 app if anyone is interested

~~~
nexneo
Object persistance works with ActiveRecord?

~~~
wildster
On
Sqlite???[https://github.com/MagLev/maglev/blob/master/examples/rails/...](https://github.com/MagLev/maglev/blob/master/examples/rails/myapp/config/database.yml)

------
malbs
Built on top of GemStone/S, aka GemStone Smalltalk.

------
damncabbage
Apologies for the "editorialized" title, but the actual page's title is
lacking in context.

~~~
jwallaceparker
No problem. Makes sense to me.

I agree completely. I hope this article has legs.

~~~
glenngillen
Errmm... what's with all the similar comments across multiple posts?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=jwallaceparker>

~~~
jwallaceparker
OMG. It looks like a housemate had some fun with my account last night. Ugh.

------
JoachimSchipper
Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it stable and fast enough for
serious work?

~~~
malbs
It's built on top of GemStone/S which is an incredibly mature object
database/persistance mechanism, while I can not speak for MagLev itself, if
the guys at GemStone Inc, now VMware, are prepared to push this out as a v1.0,
then I would be willing to bet yes.

Caveat is that while the Ruby implementation on top may not be 100% compatible
with standard ruby (again I can't comment) the underlying technology is
bulletproof, these guys have been doing object persistance w/ very high tps
for 25+ years

This is an exciting technology, and if I worked with ruby at all, I would
definitely be checking it out.

~~~
malbs
Sorry thought I'd throw in a link to the GemStone/S product site

<http://www.gemstone.com/products/gemstone>

My specific experience is with GLASS

<http://seaside.gemstone.com/>

------
mofey
Aren't continuations being removed from Ruby?

